# hilfe!versehentlich sms an jamba?



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2010)

hallo!
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! das kind meiner freundin hat mit meinem handy gespielt- hab mir nichts bei gedacht- und hat versehentlich eine leere! sms an die 33333 geschickt, was durch zufall die nummer von jamba ist wie ich feststellen musste  
habe seitdem mehrere sms von dieser nummer erhalten mit dem text: nicht vergessen! sende jetzt START an 33333! 5 songs/woche für je 79cent im jamba musik 5er musikabo zum downloaden, brennen und behalten (eur 3,95/woche).

ist das "nur" werbung, da die meine nummer jetzt haben und muss ich mich nicht vor weiteren kosten fürchten, da die verschickte sms ja leer war, also ohne einen bestimmten code oder ähnlichen?habe natürlich nicht auf diese nachricht reagiert und gelöscht, aber da sie immer wieder kommen bin ich etwas verunsichert....  auch möchte ich jetzt nicht jeden tag mit solcher werbung bombardiert werden! 
was kann ich tun? bitte um rat!
vielen dank im voraus!
selene

ps. ab jetzt wird bei jedem babysitting die tastensperre eingeschaltet!


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2010)

*AW: hilfe!versehentlich sms an jamba?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ist das "nur" werbung


Würde ich meinen, da kommt ja immer nur eine Offerterte und keine Leistung.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> was kann ich tun? bitte um rat!


Jamba ist sicher keine Hinterhofklitsche. Gehe doch mal auf deren Website und schildere (unter Nennung deiner Nummer) dem Support dein Problem und fordere Jamba auf deine Nummer aus dem System zu löschen. Jammern hilft da nicht, hier sollte man aktiv an die Sache ran gehen.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> eine leere! sms geschickt


Somit kann Jamba der Nummer keinen Dienst zuordnen und auch keine Leistung bringen, die kostenpflichtig wäre.


----------

